# Youtube~



## Chainy (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, It's technically under this category. Anyway, does anyone else use it?


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

Use it for what? I'm on it alot, I have an account, but I don't use it to make friends or anything...


----------



## Aden (Aug 8, 2009)

Chainy said:


> Well, It's technically under this category. Anyway, does anyone else use it?



Never heard of it. Can you tell me more? Sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 8, 2009)

I do.

Mostly for concert videos and music gear reviews.


----------



## Lukasun (Aug 8, 2009)

If I'm on the internet, I'm on YouTube.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/cm2dude
Herro.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 9, 2009)

Youtube is a site where you can watch a TON of stuff. And I have a account too, I actually make a good amout of vids. ^^


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2009)

Chainy said:


> Youtube is a site where you can watch a TON of stuff. And I have a account too, I actually make a good amout of vids. ^^



Vids? Oh, is it a video site? That sounds neat. What can you watch there?


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 9, 2009)

Lukasun said:


> If I'm on the internet, I'm on YouTube.



This ^

I'm always on youtube


----------



## alaskawolf (Aug 9, 2009)

1180 vids on one of my accounts mostly random stuff in my life


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 9, 2009)

I have an account there for fursuit and furmeet and con related stuffs.

I use it more often but this is the one Zeke and I share: http://www.youtube.com/user/2furs1account


----------



## Chainy (Aug 9, 2009)

You can watch about ANYTHING on there. exept pervy stuff. XP


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 9, 2009)

Chainy said:


> exept pervy stuff. XP



Are you joking?

You're joking.

The sheer amount of worksafe fetish clips and Japanese breast massage videos stored on Youtube is staggering.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 9, 2009)

Chainy said:


> You can watch about ANYTHING on there. exept pervy stuff. XP


 
You might find some residual stuff by searching "Marblecake" or "Marblecaek" on YT...


----------



## Chainy (Aug 9, 2009)

True, there is SOME bad stuff...


----------



## Kyto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chainy said:


> True, there is SOME bad stuff...


Define "bad".


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> Vids? Oh, is it a video site? That sounds neat. What can you watch there?


Ignore this guy, he's trolling you. Youtube is a hacker site with lots of spyware and bad stuff that makes your computer go ;_;


----------



## Aurali (Aug 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> Vids? Oh, is it a video site? That sounds neat. What can you watch there?



Oh Aden~

Nawr... Youtube is alright.. it's the users that annoy me.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 9, 2009)

Exactly... Lots of trolls.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 9, 2009)

This is like asking if you use google.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a lot of gameplay videos, although I do have a few oddballs like, say, this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-5GN_WvxnE

You gotta watch the whole thing, but it's not even a minute long, so if I wasted your time, 48 seconds isn't much.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 9, 2009)

There is this resturaunt near my house, and it is quite popular locally...
You should eat at it if you ever come to Texas... Its called Applebee's...
And they have good food, too, for a local place....


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 9, 2009)

I use it to watch music videos, movie/video game trailers, Let's Plays, TV shows. A bunch of crap. I never look at comments though, the users are fucking beyond retarded.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 9, 2009)

But some of the retarded comments are actually pretty funny.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 9, 2009)

Applebees sucks. And some comments are funny.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 10, 2009)

Chainy said:


> Applebees sucks. And some comments are funny.


 
DONT TALK SHIT ABOUT APPLEBEEZ


----------



## Aden (Aug 10, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Ignore this guy, he's trolling you. Youtube is a hacker site with lots of spyware and bad stuff that makes your computer go ;_;



Oh, thanks! I was about to go on it tonight to see what was up, but I'm glad you warned me.

All you other people must be pretty advanced hackers to go there all the time though and not get a virus or anything.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 10, 2009)

I go there to watch Mystery Science Theater 3000. And other stuff. Youtube is the awesome.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 12, 2009)

Aden said:


> Oh, thanks! I was about to go on it tonight to see what was up, but I'm glad you warned me.
> 
> All you other people must be pretty advanced hackers to go there all the time though and not get a virus or anything.


 
Aden, He's lying. It's just a site where you can watch videos.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 12, 2009)

This thread is funny. It seems you were either bored or wanted to troll.

If it's not both, I want to say you are..well..silly. D:

If you are on the internet, you know Youtube.


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2009)

Chainy said:


> Aden, He's lying. It's just a site where you can watch videos.



But now I don't know who is telling the truth. :c  This whole internet business is really complicated.


----------



## Azure (Aug 12, 2009)

OH GOD HOW DID I GET HERE I AM NOT GOOD WITH COMPUTER


----------



## Chainy (Aug 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> But now I don't know who is telling the truth. :c This whole internet business is really complicated.


 
Well, I'm actually a video maker on there. I use it a lot. I wouldnt lie.


----------



## Aden (Aug 13, 2009)

Chainy said:


> Well, I'm actually a video maker on there. I use it a lot. I wouldnt lie.



Yeah but if you were actually a liar then saying "I wouldn't lie" gives me no assurance.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont lie. If I used YT, wouldnt I of been hacked by now?


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

Not if your not feeding the trolls


----------



## Chainy (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont feed them. They dont hack me. simple.

Anyway, if you dont use a account you'll be fine.


----------



## Aden (Aug 14, 2009)

Chainy said:


> I dont feed them. They dont hack me. simple.



Yeah, I guess I have a while to go before I figure out all this "troll" and "youtube" and "hacking" stuff as well as you do. :c


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

Bot Accounts guys, bot accounts.......


----------

